

Users expect killer innovation in app UX design on iPad - pclark
http://iphone.broadersheet.com/2010/02/ui-2-0-emotional-software-on-the-ipad/

======
maxklein
I think you're wrong. Websites have the ability to be extremly good looking
and slick with killer animations and everything big and obvious. But if you
look at the most popular websites in the world - there is no clear design
advantage. Better looking or flashy websites don't seem to do significantly
better.

Rather, functional and useful websites do better.

It's the same with the apps. A flashy app will get you noticed, but after the
user uses the app for a while, the flashiness disappears and he's just
interested in getting the result he wants from the app as quickly as possible.
The rest becomes secondary.

Look at this website here that I'm typing this on. It's not flashy or
particularly gorgeous, but it's very functional, and so very useful and
sticky.

Software is craft, not art.

~~~
rayboyd
I find it odd people constantly knock Microsoft or state how low the bar is
they set, based on something like a bloody icon.

e.g. Personally speaking I consider the Ribbon to be a wonderful piece of GUI
design and the implementation when used in a contextual manner is superb. They
took a bloated unfriendly (but critical) set of menus and commands and made
them easy to use again catering to an extremely broad demographic. Comparing
something like ConvertBot (which incidentally is a lovely piece of work) to
that level of HCI design is ridiculous IMO, and just demonstrates a lack of
understanding of the craft.

